# The Time is Near



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just wanted to post an update on our Adorable Inca Dove visitor.
I think she's nearly ready to be released.  

On Saturday we will have had her three weeks. She eats drinks & poops wonderfully. I must say, they are the cutest little poops I've ever seen.  
All her feathers are in & her tail is almost adult length. 
*And* she has been practicing her 'defense' moves.  

Now, *I* must practice holding back the tears. 

There are several Inca Doves that spend the day in the backyard, so I'm sure she will do just fine. 

Will post again before her release.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy,

It's so hard to not get attached, but it's always about the birds, and they have a way of letting you know....it's great that there is a back yard flock that she can join, be part of. Who knows, maybe she'll always just be a regular there and enjoy the best of both worlds. You've done so well with her, I'm sure she'll always think of your place as a home.

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know, I think she might need a little more time to recoup We don't have Inca doves here so I've never been treated to a visit. Your so lucky you had your time together, I'm sure she'll always remember your kindness.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Has it been three weeks already? Time is going so fast, and it doesn't seem that long. She looks really good, her tail has come in nicely and she looks ready to leave. I'm sure she will do very well after release and will integrate nicely with the others.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> *Has it been three weeks already*? Time is going so fast, and it doesn't seem that long. She looks really good, her tail has come in nicely and she looks ready to leave.
> *I'm sure she will do very well after release and will integrate nicely with the others*.


Yep. Seems hard to believe doesn't it?

I've been placing her outside in the mornings, so hopefully she has become somewhat familiar with her surroundings & the other birds.

She's beginning to pace, so I know she's ready to spead her precious little wings & I'm ready to give her that opportunity.  
I'm just glad I was able to help her along a bit.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah.....another bitter-sweet moment then....  

I wish him/her a lot of happiness and a full life.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The little dove looks wonderful, Cindy! What a terrific job you've done in raising this little one!

Terry


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

That's a great looking little bird! Sorry I missed your original post, how did you come across it? Lost juvinile?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Kwikkordead said:


> That's a great looking little bird! Sorry I missed your original post, how did you come across it? Lost juvinile?


Good Morning,
Here is the link to the original thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15567

She was a sweet one.
The day after I released her to our backyard, I received another adorable dove.
Here is the link to that thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15877

Hope you enjoy.  

Cindy


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*cindy doves are so sweet and*

cute. Your a great dove mom. Thanks for taking care of them and all the others.

Andi


----------

